# Panaracer Pasela PT(TG) 700C x 28 or 32?



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

After converting my 26" bike to a 700C commuter, I find that I can fit either 28mm or 32mm commuter tires. I will be commuting on paved MUP (bike) path pretty much. I plan on having a set of road wheels mounted with a more traditional touring/commuting tire, and have a second set set up with more cross/gravel tires. 

On the road/commuting set, I am thinking I will get the Panaracer Pasela PT, which is apparently the new designation for the TG. As I said, I will be commuting via paved path. So I want to roll fast. My bike and gear in the panniers may be up over 40 pounds on heavy days. So for fast rolling on the bike path, do I want the 28 or the 32? And if you can explain to me your reasoning that would be nice too.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I have experience with the regular Pasela in 28 mm, the Pasela TG with the Kevlon belt in 28 and 32, and the Soma Xpress also made by Panaracer in both 28 and 32, but with a HyperTex carcass instead of the Kevlar belt for puncture protection. The 28 mm rides nicer than the 32 TG. It rides better than Michelin City 35s.

New Xpress | SOMA Fabrications

I also found the Pasela's side walls a bit prone to puncture than the Xpress's.

Thought you might like to know. The vibration through the fork, and bars to the hands is a night and day difference. A padded glove/no padded glove sort of difference.

One cyclists' xperience with Xpress tires.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Mmm, Paselas 
Can`t help you on the size dilemma, but will take the chance to give unrequested insight on my love-hate relationship with Paselas in general. I get more flats with them than any other tire I`ve ever used, so I don`t chance using them except on nice roads and in nice conditions, when the thought of changing a tube with frozen fingers doesn`t keep me in sturdier rubber. I`ve used TGs in 26 x 1.25 and the regular (non-TG) gumwalls in 26 x 1.25 and 700 x 32. IME, the TGs and non-TGs both flatted at about the same rate, but the TGs give up the lush, fast (ha!), smooooth ride that I love with the regular version, so no benefit for me. I get as many pinches with them as I do punctures, and since I`m pretty lazy about checking my pressures, a more careful rider might eliminate a lot of the flats that I get with them. But even with the flats they seem so prone to, as the spring mornings start warming up, I get to dreaming about swapping out whatever lumpy anchors I`m rolling that year, and by the time I finally make the switch I`m usually drooling all over myself with excitement.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

I have experience with the 28 and 32c tservs. Using the same wheels on the same bike I noticed that the 32cs were large, slow and heavy enough to affect gearing which i didnt like. Also i couldnt get um to hold 100+ psi for more than a couple of days. On varying pavement conditions they were plush but the better the surface the more you noticed the weight and slowness since it was harder to stay on top of a gear using them. Most the time i stick to the 28c tservs because they are lighter and spin up faster. Yes youll feel more of the road on a rougher surface and they more likely to fit in seams and potholes..but they haul ass and ive been pretty lucky with flats YMMV


----------



## sunvalleylaw (Jun 21, 2010)

jrm said:


> I have experience with the 28 and 32c tservs. Using the same wheels on the same bike I noticed that the 32cs were large, slow and heavy enough to affect gearing which i didnt like. Also i couldnt get um to hold 100+ psi for more than a couple of days. On varying pavement conditions they were plush but the better the surface the more you noticed the weight and slowness since it was harder to stay on top of a gear using them. Most the time i stick to the 28c tservs because they are lighter and spin up faster. Yes youll feel more of the road on a rougher surface and they more likely to fit in seams and potholes..but they haul ass and ive been pretty lucky with flats YMMV


Thanks. That is what I wanted to know. This will be a commute specific wheelset as I have a different set for cross and gravel roads, so might as well make them fast. This is a smooth, blackjacked bike path which rolls fast. some moderate elevation gain (only about 500 or so feet over eleven miles, but enough to feel with weight on the bike) on the way up, and fast rolling on the way down. 28 it is. now to decide between the Pasela PT(TG) and T-serv. Why do you like the T-servs? There can be occasional goat heads or thorns, as sheep use the path as part of and agreement due to historical use in this valley. So I want a little flat protection.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

sunvalleylaw said:


> Why do you like the T-servs?


 Both look to have the same tread but the tserv is blackwall, has a tougher casing, folding bead and are lighter and according to jensonusa their only $40. My 28c tservs reside on a SSCX (i also use the 25c on the road bike) that sees darn near every surface possible and a whole lot of street debris and dirt as well. As i said before they just work for me.


----------

